
End the Gun Epidemic in America - rm2889
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/05/opinion/end-the-gun-epidemic-in-america.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-top-region&region=opinion-c-col-top-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-top-region
======
DrScump
a later version got all the comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10682298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10682298)

